# Generative Midi going into Omnisphere Standalone, how to record the audio easiest way ?



## KarlHeinz (Jul 30, 2021)

After finally getting my hands on Omnisphere I kind of found a new workflow, only problem: last part is still missing so I hope somebody might be able to help.

I have a generative tool that feeds midi over a midi driver into Omnisphere standalone (all on win 10). Works great, wonderful new intuitive working environment.

Now the problem: the generative app has soundcreation on its own, you can record the midi or audio but if you record audio it only records the internal sound sources. Even if it plays the sounds over Omnisphere (so if I hit play I hear Omnisphere).

I have already talked to the develloper and he said on windows no solutions for this, no way to feed the Omnisphere audio back to the app and then record inside.

So I wonder if there is any EASY TO USE app on windows 10 that might be able to record the audio coming out of Omnisphere but controlled from the play/stop from the generative app.

Background: I know I can export the midi, load into daw, load Omni as plugin.......

But thats so far from the intuitive workflow it is now and thats the think I am looking for. I want to interrupt this creative, intuitive workflow as less as possible.

Of course would been great to have the different channels recorded to different tracks/files but I dont even care much about this. I think all that needs to be done for finishing could be done in something like TRacks/Ozone Standalone even with one file but it has to be easy and working kind of in the background.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 30, 2021)

I have a Mac, but what is do is either route the audio from the Omnisphere stand-alone to a DAW and use the DAW to record it on an audio track or get a stand alone recording app (on Mac I’d use Audio Hijack) and record your output from there. But maybe I’m not understanding what you want to do.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 30, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I have a Mac, but what is do is either route the audio from the Omnisphere stand-alone to a DAW and use the DAW to record it on an audio track or get a stand alone recording app (on Mac I’d use Audio Hijack) and record your output from there. But maybe I’m not understanding what you want to do.


thanks, yes, in general you get my problem. There seem to be solutions for mac (like the mentioned audio hijack), iOS whatever but not windows as standalone recording app for this (as least I found nothing).

Of course the DAW thing was my way so far, with direct audio recording or exporting/importing the midi.

But that was such an intuitive workflow, only the generative app on the one hand and Omnisphere on the other and then hitting the record button on the generative app. Only that it cant record the audio from Omnisphere. There is even a video for iOS with something like audiobus I think but nothing for windows it seems thats why I am asking if someone might have that hidden secret solution......


----------



## el-bo (Jul 30, 2021)

Not sure if any of these would work:









is there any software like audio hijack for windows?


I already google it but didn't found nothing




audiosex.pro













Audio Hijack Alternatives: Top 13 Similar Audio Recorders for Windows | AlternativeTo


Audio Hijack is not available for Windows but there are plenty of alternatives that runs on Windows with similar functionality. The best Windows alternative is Equalizer...



alternativeto.net


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks, after looking into my kind of unused software directoy I realized I have a Soundforge Audio Studio 12 I kind of by accident getting while upgrading my Magix Music Maker someday. That has at least a recording option and some rural editing functions (like cut and fades).

What it does not have is the option to be triggered by the generative play button directly but I think that will do for now. Maybe going back to recording in the DAW directly if there is nothing really "smooth" around on windows like on mac/iOS.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 30, 2021)

You might be able to use one of those scripter apps to map a hardware button to push both the generative play button in your generative app and start the record in your recording app.


----------

